# Tapping Made Easier



## randyc (Mar 13, 2015)

I posted the following in response to a question in another thread but it seemed like it was also appropriate for the "shop made tooling" category.

I modified a tap wrench that holds taps up to 3/8 (most of my tapping work is less than 1/2) to use in a drill press.  The following photo isn't all that clear but the modification involves removing the handle and milling three equally spaced flats on the shank.

This allows the tap wrench to be gripped tightly in a 1/2 or 5/8 Jacobs-style drill chuck without slipping.





The following tool is useful when using the modified tap wrench.  At left in the photo is an aluminum collar with three tapped holes around the perimeter.  The ID of the collar fits over the 5/8 drill chuck in a floor drill press.  The three tapped holes are aligned with the holes in the drill chuck normally used by the chuck key.

Three steel rods with external threads screw into the collar.  The rods are turned to a smaller diameter at the ends so that they snugly fit into the chuck key holes in the 5/8 chuck.  The rods are backed off while the collar is slipped over the drill chuck and aligned.  Threading the rods into the drill chuck holes secures the collar.

For safety, the drill press is unplugged and the drive belt MUST be removed from the drill press, after which the tap can be lowered to the work and even large holes tapped using the long handles to turn the drill press chuck.


----------



## ELHEAD (Mar 13, 2015)

I love it! Most sensible idea I have seen in a while.
Dave


----------



## mtnlvr (Mar 13, 2015)

Neat idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 14, 2015)

Very Very nice. Thanks for sharing.
Nelson Collar


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 22, 2015)

clever, I like it.


----------

